
Redesigning Chrome Desktop: the value of a pixel - phasmantistes
https://medium.com/@KounterB/redesigning-chrome-desktop-769aeb5ab987
======
wodenokoto
For an article this detailed it is incredibly difficult to compare the before
and after.

